
Tool is saving universities millions of dollars in journal subscriptions - sawaruna
https://www.sciencemag.org/news/2020/07/tool-saving-universities-millions-dollars-journal-subscriptions
======
sawaruna
A guided tour - [https://vimeo.com/420183913](https://vimeo.com/420183913)

